# SQL-Injection reloaded: Zugriff auf das Betriebssystem



## Newsfeed (17 April 2009)

Mit SQL-Injection können Angreifer nicht nur die Datenbank manipulieren, sondern gleich den kompletten Server samt Betriebssystem unter ihre Kontrolle bringen. Das Tool sqlmap macht dies vollautomatisch.

Weiterlesen...


----------

